# Cook county



## toshtec (Apr 21, 2014)

Found 2 1/2 lb in nw cook moslly large 4-5". Many of my spots were picked, should have tried sat- sun. Tomorrow different places!


----------



## jcabbey (Apr 30, 2014)

I take it from the lack of posts, we are done with another season?
I found two on Sunday that felt fresh but the slugs got to them.

Anyone find anything to justify looking?


----------

